# February 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to February's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, copperarabian!*

copperarabian (15 votes)


----------



## Mike

registereduser (13 votes)


----------



## Mike

DarkMoon17 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

Karebear13 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fasht (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gen2387 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

DragonFish (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

MMad1121 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

PitGurl (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

lexylex0526 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

bahamut285 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

small fry (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sweeda88 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tisia (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tappy4me (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

kmcclasky (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Daisykd (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

LittleBettas (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

newarkhiphop (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

wolfiegreen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bonbonisbff (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

AcrimoniousArbiter (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Silverfang (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

StarBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaHeart (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Zappity (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Nijis (0 votes)


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to CopperArabian. Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## registereduser

Wow! Second place! I'm honored, thank you all :thankyou:


----------



## DarkMoon17

Congrats CopperArabian! 

Thank you everyone who voted for my Kreios


----------



## Karebear13

Congrats to the winner he is beautiful! Thank you for voting for my little Rufio much appreciated!  miss him so much


----------



## copperarabian

Thanks to everyone who voted for my betta and these are all fantastic fish


----------



## bettalover2033

These fish get 
Retailer and prettier every month!


----------



## afishpond

nice fish some of them are realy sharp.


----------



## Pitluvs

What about having themes? Or something different? Congrats Copper


----------



## StarBetta

Pitluvs said:


> What about having themes? Or something different? Congrats Copper


Yeah! I was actually thinking about that the other day. I hope we could have themes! That would be awesome! :-D

Edit: I always seem to notice I get no votes 
Edit2: It's because of my horrible dsi camera which I gave up for lent. Lent is 40 days O o O


----------



## kfryman

Themes would be cool!

Copperarabian, you are so good at photography, maybe I should use your tips


----------



## StarBetta

I bet copperanian's camera must be like $1000 or somewhere around there lol. It would take me like 5 years to save it up because of weekly fish supplies (like $50) and other stuff I kinda "need"... Okay okay fine I like the new games that come out I admit it!


----------



## morla

Wow! Those were all amazing pictures! Good job everyone!


----------



## IndeedPanda

So many of the betta were were PRETTY, just not photographed as well. Congrats to all! Mucho congrats to the winners!


----------



## copperarabian

kfryman said:


> Themes would be cool!
> 
> Copperarabian, you are so good at photography, maybe I should use your tips


They definitely work, and sunlight makes bettas look amazing. Their colors come out so much better and because the light is brighter there will be less if any blurr 



StarBetta said:


> I bet copperanian's camera must be like $1000 or somewhere around there lol. It would take me like 5 years to save it up because of weekly fish supplies (like $50) and other stuff I kinda "need"... Okay okay fine I like the new games that come out I admit it!


With the lenses and camera body it is. Some lenses cost more then the camera itself O.O not mine though, I get the best I can for lower prices because I'm can't afford them haha. 

You can find some pretty good point and shoots. I recomended the Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-WX9 to my friend and she loves it. It's priced around $119. 

She took this at a fish store, it actually does better in low light then my DSLR combined with my current lenses.


----------



## StarBetta

copperarabian said:


> They definitely work, and sunlight makes bettas look amazing. Their colors come out so much better and because the light is brighter there will be less if any blurr
> 
> 
> With the lenses and camera body it is. Some lenses cost more then the camera itself O.O not mine though, I get the best I can for lower prices because I'm can't afford them haha.
> 
> You can find some pretty good point and shoots. I recomended the Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-WX9 to my friend and she loves it. It's priced around $119.
> 
> She took this at a fish store, it actually does better in low light then my DSLR combined with my current lenses.


Wow, that's a good quality camera! I'm getting it!! *Runs off to target to get 1 lol*


----------



## bettalover2033

I'll ask be asking you that this Christmas of which camera is the best since I REALLY want a better camera. I got an iPad this year, but next year round taxes I'm going to ask for a "pro" camera.


----------



## copperarabian

StarBetta said:


> Wow, that's a good quality camera! I'm getting it!! *Runs off to target to get 1 lol*


Really? Awesome! It also has HD video recording.



bettalover2033 said:


> I'll ask be asking you that this Christmas of which camera is the best since I REALLY want a better camera. I got an iPad this year, but next year round taxes I'm going to ask for a "pro" camera.


Cool, I can definitely help with that when the time comes  The nice thing about being a photo major is I get to use lots of different camera


----------



## bettalover2033

Great! I can tell you've had much experience with several. I can see why you havent changed your Avatar!

I want to get into Marine Photography as a back-up and Marine Biology as a major and when I retire I'll open my own Fish Store. Definitely NEVER giving fish up!


----------



## copperarabian

I'm glad you like my avatar  

That sounds awesome, I would love a underwater camera case but the decent cases are very expensive.


----------



## RayneForhest

I would like to know what I'm doing with my camera. I fake it. I really do. I love that shot you have above Copperarabian! That takes a good shot. I've had two Sony's. I like them pretty good. They're easy to learn.

I am only ankle deep in the knowledge of F stop and stuff. 
I'm sure if I learned more about the technical stuff and the manual settings I'd get better results. 

I have a lot of issues with motion blur. Not from me moving the camera but rather the subjects. This makes betta capturing near impossible.


----------



## RayneForhest

What kind of gear do you have Copperarabian?


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree. Though I saw on youtube this one kid made his own underwater camera and it worked VERY well.

I think he use something similar to a PVC pipe with little weight.

Look it up. It is taking a chance, but can be very beneficial,.


----------



## copperarabian

RayneForhest said:


> I would like to know what I'm doing with my camera. I fake it. I really do. I love that shot you have above Copperarabian! That takes a good shot. I've had two Sony's. I like them pretty good. They're easy to learn.
> 
> I am only ankle deep in the knowledge of F stop and stuff.
> I'm sure if I learned more about the technical stuff and the manual settings I'd get better results.
> 
> I have a lot of issues with motion blur. Not from me moving the camera but rather the subjects. This makes betta capturing near impossible.


Faking photos is hard, if they look good you must be doing something right  And my friend just loves that camera, you really get more then you paid for it. 

I use to have all the F stops and Apertures memroized for school. I forgot all of this >.> I just never use it and I no longer need it for test, I can usually tell what I'm going to need and adjust it a little if I'm wrong anyway lol. Learning how to use all the settings really help. I got my DSLR a few months before I started school and only used automatic since I had no idea how to use a DSLR, once I learned all the technical stuff and did hundreds of critiques I really improved.

As long as I'm using good sunlight I don't have any problems with motion blur. In aquariums it's much harder because the light is usually so bad.


----------



## RayneForhest

I'm all about the sunlight too! I rarely ever use flash.


----------

